# Gear for 9 days trip to Utah National Parks



## surapon (Jun 5, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I am very excite in my life that, I have a great 9 days vacation in Utah national parks, and we will stay in the park 8 nights.
I act like a boy, who do not know what candies that I should bring on this trip. Yes, At the National Park = dry , Hot and dusty, and I try to minimum change the Lenses.
Crazy Surapon, I bring 3 Big GUNS ( 1DS, 5D MK II and 7D) and 1 Small Air rifle( EOS-M with 2 EF-M Lenses)---Yes, I just bring 8 mm Fish eye lens and From 11 MM. Lens to 400 MM Lens ( and in between) + 2X and 1 580 MK II Flash, and Many Filters for the Landscape Photos + Night Photos + Fiberglass Tripods ( Can change to Monopods)
I hope to come back with some good photos to show my friends.
Have a great week ahead.
Surapon

PS, 2 Photos of Utah national park by the PROFESSIONAL, not my photos.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 5, 2014)

Have fun. We are looking forward to seeing your photos when your return. I want to know how the air rifle does on a tripod with the 400MM.


----------



## arioch82 (Jun 6, 2014)

i am curious because i am doing a very similar trip next week in the same area...
are you camping? 
with backpack/tent etc. how are you planning on doing even just some hiking with all that equipment?

you make me feel really out of shape


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 6, 2014)

Southern Utah is a fabulous place... it's worthwhile to look into supporting the Southern Utah Wilderness Association (SUWA),... they are a grassroots organization that works to protect the magic wild areas of the red rock. It is my hope that these special lands are available for our grandchildren to enjoy and photograph as well.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Enjoy your trip and be safe surapon 

Almost forgot.....share some photos when you come back ;D


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 6, 2014)

Have a great time- don't forget safari vest, sun screen and big floppy hat.

I'll be heading out on the 18th. If you can post while there, let us know if you hit some really great spots so we can check them out too!

sek


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 6, 2014)

Have a great trip.

If I were going, I would only take one body and two lenses, along with a few accessories - you're taking a small camera shop! ;D

Have fun!


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2014)

Enjoy your trip Mr Surapon


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 6, 2014)

Enjoy. Be safe. Respect the climate. Watch out for the sun. Coming from the East Coast you won't appreciate just how hot it can be because the humidity is so low but it will still affect you. Lot's of fluids. Create your own shade.

Boy, you are bringing a lot of stuff. I hope you have hired a pack mule. 

I'll bet this will be a fabulous trip. Have fun.


----------



## Lt Colonel (Jun 7, 2014)

My friend, if possible, you might consider a light colored hat. It will help deflect some of the heat...

Have a great time. I look forward to seeing your photos. Because of you, I now own an EOS M.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 7, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Boy, you are bringing a lot of stuff. I hope you have hired a pack mule.



A _pre-owned_ BMW donkey has a lot of torque, can go up/down steep hills and is very comfy. Even Top Gear made the BMW Car of the year. ;D

Have a great trip Surapon!


----------



## sanj (Jun 7, 2014)

Dearest friend. That seems like too much equipment. My helpful suggestion is to reduce a bit. Why do you think you need more than one camera?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Sanj.
With the greatest respect for you, it should be obvious, Murphy's law which states that if you own more than one body, but only take one on vacation, the one you take will fail, at leat until you are home and the pressure is off! : ;D

For example, this week I have been to Normandie for the D Day commemorations, to honour those who fell and to honour the last wish of my father, who missed going by a couple of months! My 7D has been running ML Nightly for a week no problem, just as my mother was to lay a wreath where dad went ashore I had to uninstall ML due to a crash, used my trusty 40D.
Yes I know ML says not for mission critical work yet, but I thought I had run it long enough to trust! 

Also I agree with what was said about respecting the climate. When we went to AZ our freind told us of an off roader that had died recently after getting lost in the dunes in an area about one city block, he got dehydrated, left his machine which restarted first kick when they found it, when they followed the tracks they found he had walked in circles, probably delirious from dehydration, trying to escape! Scarey. Carry water, drink it when needed and you can also get small gps devices to get you back to your car (at least you could before almost everyone had a smart phone with an app to do the same) might be worth investigating if you don't have said smart phone and app, it could save your life? 

Cheers Graham. 




sanj said:


> Dearest friend. That seems like too much equipment. My helpful suggestion is to reduce a bit. Why do you think you need more than one camera?


----------



## sanj (Jun 9, 2014)

I understand your point Graham.
But I still think there is way too much gear there.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 9, 2014)

sanj said:


> I understand your point Graham.
> But I still think there is way too much gear there.



He will be fine


----------



## Northstar (Jun 10, 2014)

Lt Colonel said:


> My friend, if possible, you might consider a light colored hat. It will help deflect some of the heat...
> 
> Have a great time. I look forward to seeing your photos. Because of you, I now own an EOS M.



Good advice on the hat....light or white colored clothes too!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Sanj. 
I agree possibly too much gear, but I would be inclined to ditch a lens in preference to not carrying a spare body! I have had problems twice now, one a back to Canon failure, one just long enough to miss the important shot if I didn't have a spare! 

Cheers Graham.



sanj said:


> I understand your point Graham.
> But I still think there is way too much gear there.


----------



## mr_hyde (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got back from this area and was using mostly the 17-40 and sometimes the 24-70 F4 on a 5DMKIII. Only in a few instances more than 70 mm was needed.

Too bad that we were there at memorial day weekend when Arches had the most visitors ever. Plenty of crazy people were walking on arches and it was almost impossible to get a good shot of Some arches without people. Therefore I do recommend a filter holder with a big stopper. This allows for long exposure and if people are moving around an arch you won't see them 

Just bought the Acratech GP before this trip and the panorama function is awesome. Definitely recommend this as you might want to do some panoramas.

Attached are some pictures from Arches and Canyonlands. I do recommend the Mesa Arch at sunrise


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 10, 2014)

Unless you're planning to open a used camera shop in the park, I can't see a good reason to take all that "stuff".
The reason most people go there is to see the truly stunning landscapes as you are unlikely to encounter any large indigenous mammals (excluding souvenir stand operators) so I would eliminate long telephotos - not only because they shouldn't prove to be that useful, but they are heavy. You'll underestimate the effect of the climate, and I'm willing to bet you're not in marathon shape so, BE CAREFUL. The less you have to carry the better.
Most of those rocks don't move, and if they are you're not going to want to be taking photos, so the high frame
rate of the Idx doesn't help much. I'd narrow the load to the 5Diii, the 7D, a 16-35 and a 24-105. You can 
add the fisheye if your "artistic" sense requires it. The M pretty much duplicates the coverage of the other two,
but it is small enough to carry without too much penalty. A light, but sturdy, tripod and several canteens would
fill out my case.


----------



## Steve Todd (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Surapon,

Just returned from a short road trip last weekend to N/E AZ, and S/E UT. Be sure to include Monument Valley to your trip if possible. It straddles the southern border of UT & AZ, and is well worth the detour. I used a 28-300L on my 1DX for the entire trip, even though I also took along a 24-70 II. One thing to keep in mind, the region is quite dusty and usually windy! So I would keep my lens changing to a minimum, and preferably in your hotel room before heading out for the day! Also, as we used to say to our students at the USAF Desert Warfare Center, "Drink Water or Die!" Seriously, drink plenty of water (min. of 3-liters per day) even if you don't feel thirsty!

Hope you have a Great trip!


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 10, 2014)

And, as I said earlier in this and other threads, I can only +1000 what others are also saying about the climate. It is 96 and windy with 7% humidity in Monument Valley and 93 in Moab right now. These are great places to go and present wonderful photographic opportunities but don't underestimate our climate.

Sorry if I keep repeating myself.


----------



## mr_hyde (Jun 10, 2014)

...and it can get cold after the sunset. Besides water you will need some warm clothes and *no* sandals for hiking (like many tourists). Also bring a headlight.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 17, 2014)

Enjoy all that weight and bulk. Personally, if I were returning to the Utah parks, I'd take one SLR (and a small backup camera like an M or a Sony RX100 in the trunk or pack) and for lenses something wide, like a 20 or a 17-40 plus a 100 macro and call it a day. And the smallest tripod I could manage. And I'd have the energy to walk all sorts of places unencumbered. And I'd enjoy it a lot and feel freer to take a lot of pictures.


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Thousand Thanks to All of my Teachers, and my dear Friends.
I just come back From the most wonderful Vacation in my Life, Utah National park, Yes 3 Days ago, On Sunday early morning.
You are Right, I just greedy/ Crazy, Want to eat all the Good foods that I have, Yes, The tons of equipment that I bring just good for the first day travel start from 5:00AM to 8-9:00PM Travel and shooting, After the first day, I just carry 2 DSLR ( 5D MK II , and 1DS)cameras and 2 Lenses ( TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II and EF 17-40 mm L )+ 2 bottle of water and 4 Power bars---Yes, Leave all Gears -Backpack , Belly pack in the Rental SUV, cover with thick blanket. Yes, The EOS-M With 2 EF-M Lenses in my vest pocket too---To shot from the SUV , when I not drive.
Yes, I learn the great lesson in my life-----Climb the mountain are the Professional and young body's job----Not 65 years old like me---Although young at heart, but less power at my old legs.
Yes, I shoot about 8500+ Photos in 8 days and will post ( Some of them ) to let you see my point of views , with in 7 days.
Yes, You are right---I should bring my white hat---Not Black hat---Yes, We stay in Time share resort at Brian head, the sky resort 11,000 FEET , Elevation, where the mountain still have the snow left= 32 degree in the early morning,. and 101 degree " F " at Utah National parks.
Thanks you, Sir/ Madam
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Mr Surapon. 
Glad you had a great time, at least you had somewhere to leave the excess gear, it would have been terrible to have to carry it all when you didn't want to! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad you are safe and sound and had a wonderful trip


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> Glad you had a great time, at least you had somewhere to leave the excess gear, it would have been terrible to have to carry it all when you didn't want to!
> 
> Cheers Graham.




Dear friend Graham.
You are right since the beginning, At the 5 days of the trip ---at Delicate Arch/ Arches National Park---3 hours round trip by foot, on the 45% slope of the bare stone mountain, Only 2 Cameras on my Shoulders and 2 bottles of water---I almost quit the trip with in first 30 minutes , but My wife, My Older sister and Brother-In-Law go ahead----YES, That will be the first time in my life that I think , I will quit to do some thing---BUT, After 5 minutes break in the bright sun = 101 degree " F with stupid Black hat---Yes, I force my self to continue walking.
NOW, I know my self, not young any more----Next week, I will go to 4 days Conference/ Exposition ( AIA) in Chicago, I will carry only my dear EOS-M system----Ha, ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Mr Surapon. 
It is great that you carried on and didn't quit, imagine going all that way to rely on your wife's iPhone pictures,  and that you didn't have to be carried out! I look forward to seeing some of your pictures in due course.

Cheers Graham.




surapon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr Surapon.
> ...


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

mr_hyde said:


> Just got back from this area and was using mostly the 17-40 and sometimes the 24-70 F4 on a 5DMKIII. Only in a few instances more than 70 mm was needed.
> 
> Too bad that we were there at memorial day weekend when Arches had the most visitors ever. Plenty of crazy people were walking on arches and it was almost impossible to get a good shot of Some arches without people. Therefore I do recommend a filter holder with a big stopper. This allows for long exposure and if people are moving around an arch you won't see them
> 
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear friend mr_hyde .
Wow, Great Photos, and great Technical Know how to get rid of 1000 of people around that place.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

sanj said:


> Dearest friend. That seems like too much equipment. My helpful suggestion is to reduce a bit. Why do you think you need more than one camera?



Dear friend and My teacher Mr. sanj .
You are right, Sir------For this trip, I just only need EOS-M with 18-55 mm Lens and 12 bottle of water on my back.
Yes, I am right too, Because of the Windy and Dusty ( Dust mini tornado in the parks) all the time, and If I change the Lenses to just one camera body---Ha, Ha, Ha = So many UFO in the sky of all photos.
Thanks you, sir for your great comments.
Surapon


----------

